# onload="window.resizeTo



## Wolfsbein (14. Dezember 2002)

Hallo
das meiste habe ich über die Suchfunktion gefunden. Nur gibt es noch zwei kleine Probleme. Erstens scheint Opera onload="window.resizeTo(x,y)" zu ignorieren. Gibt es da einen workaround? Und wie kann ich zweitens bei onLoad noch angeben, dass die Statusleiste etc. wegsoll. Wie ich das mit window.open() machen müsste weiß ich. Aber geht es über onLoad auch? Danke.


----------



## Adam Wille (14. Dezember 2002)

In den _onLoad_-Handler Anweisungen aufnehmen zu wollen, die das aktuelle Browserfenster betreffen, ist definitiv nicht möglich, sondern sowas bietet nur die _window.open()_-Methode...

Was dein Problem mit der Methode _resizeTo()_ des _window_-Objektes betrifft, so wäre ganz hilfreich zu wissen, in welcher Version der Opera du das ganze versucht hast, denn bei mir im 6.04 läuft das ohne Probleme.

Vielleicht mal evtl. auch noch den Sourcecode dazu posten - relevanten Code dann aber bitte nur, kein fullquote. 

Geist


----------



## Wolfsbein (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *...
> Vielleicht mal evtl. auch noch den Sourcecode dazu posten - relevanten Code dann aber bitte nur, kein fullquote. ... *


Das ist wohl klar . Ich meinte Opera 7.

```
<body  onload="window.resizeTo(520,260);" class="HS_PollBody">
```
Ganz normal.


----------



## Adam Wille (15. Dezember 2002)

Naja, beta-Version eben... 

Geist


----------

